# Mechanical vs. HVAC PE test



## psujon

is there a difference between the HVAC exam and mechanical exam? The HVAC exam is listed as a category 3 and mechanical exam is listed as category 1.

I thought I heard from someone that the HVAC stamp can stamp HVAC drawings only while mechanical covers plumbing &amp; fire protection as well.


----------



## MechGuy

psujon said:


> is there a difference between the HVAC exam and mechanical exam? The HVAC exam is listed as a category 3 and mechanical exam is listed as category 1.
> I thought I heard from someone that the HVAC stamp can stamp HVAC drawings only while mechanical covers plumbing &amp; fire protection as well.



Are you referring to the depth (afternoon) subdisciplines of the Mechanical PE Exam? The HVAC &amp; Refrigeration, Mechanical Systems and Materials, and Thermal and Fluids choices for the afternoon exam?

If so, it doesn't matter which subdiscipline you take the PE exam in, if you pass you will be a PE and have a PE stamp. Not an HVAC stamp or thermal stamp. It will just say PE.

I'm not sure what you mean by category 1 and category 3. All three depth portions are equally hard, it just depends on which one you have more experience in and feel more comfortable with.

click on this link from NCEES for more info on the mechanical PE exam. http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe...nical_exams.php

Does this answer your question?


----------



## psujon

MechGuy said:


> Are you referring to the depth (afternoon) subdisciplines of the Mechanical PE Exam? The HVAC &amp; Refrigeration, Mechanical Systems and Materials, and Thermal and Fluids choices for the afternoon exam?If so, it doesn't matter which subdiscipline you take the PE exam in, if you pass you will be a PE and have a PE stamp. Not an HVAC stamp or thermal stamp. It will just say PE.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by category 1 and category 3.  All three depth portions are equally hard, it just depends on which one you have more experience in and feel more comfortable with.
> 
> click on this link from NCEES for more info on the mechanical PE exam. http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe...nical_exams.php
> 
> Does this answer your question?


Thanks - it does. I was a little bit confused because when you apply in Massachusetts HVAC is seperated from mechanical. Also - I've heard of some people having an HVAC stamp instead of a mechanical stamp.


----------



## HVACstevie

psujon said:


> Thanks - it does. I was a little bit confused because when you apply in Massachusetts HVAC is seperated from mechanical. Also - I've heard of some people having an HVAC stamp instead of a mechanical stamp.


I think that just be the different ways people refer to their mechanical department. My Mechanical department is often called the HVAC department by the departments. Also, I know some mechanical engineers, who are PE's, but know very little about plumbing or fire protection design. They may be the type to call it a HVAC stamp.


----------



## MechGuy

psujon said:


> Thanks - it does. I was a little bit confused because when you apply in Massachusetts HVAC is seperated from mechanical. Also - I've heard of some people having an HVAC stamp instead of a mechanical stamp.



I took the exam in Texas, but my assumption was that its given the same in avery state since its given by NCEES, not by the state. You should be able to select the "Mechanical" exam when you apply to take the PE exam, and then at the beginning of the afternoon session you select which subdiscipline you want to take the depth portion of the exam in. Of course you should probably decide that months before and study that particular discipline.

In any event, don't worry, you'll just be a PE when you pass.


----------



## kt.murphy

Has anyone learned more about this? Maybe it's just an issue in Massachusetts.

On the application it says that Category 3 is "NCEES exam not available, a suitable NCESS examination will be determined by the Board."

So I selected Mechanical even though I would prefer HVAC.

Is there actually a substitute?


----------



## MetsFan

I don't think there is a substitute. I took the mechanical exam with HVAC depth last year.


----------



## Jonhnny123

kt.murphy said:


> Has anyone learned more about this? Maybe it's just an issue in Massachusetts.
> 
> On the application it says that Category 3 is "NCEES exam not available, a suitable NCESS examination will be determined by the Board."
> 
> So I selected Mechanical even though I would prefer HVAC.
> 
> Is there actually a substitute?




The PE application is to allow you to take the exam or get approved by the board. "Mechanical" was the right selection. When you register for the actual exam (reserve a seat) then you choose the afternoon topic you want to take. That's when you go with T/F, HVAC, or Materials.


----------

